# sharptails around pettibone-mcclusky



## white88

coming up for the opener for sharptails. looking for any advice on areas to hunt from mcclusky to pettibone. i am also wandering if you have to use non-toxic shot on state school ground. thanks!!


----------



## Dick Monson

Steel not neccessary on school land. Prefer #6s in lead for grouse. Beautifull country, heart of the Couteau where you are headed. Profit Mtns are NW of McClusky, Dogden farther up, lots of history there. Used to hunt north of the cannal over to the lock. Heard the outfitters have it now. Lonetree is farther east, N of Goodrich and is a big public hunting ground. The hills run all the way east past Pettibone. Look for alfalpha fields and regrowth cut CRP. Assuming it regrows after haying. They will be there early and late for hoppers and leaves. Some farmers don't post til it gets closer to duck season so you might get lucky. Years ago you never saw a poster up there.


----------



## always_outdoors

I like finding hay fields myself and put up your hen mallard decoys around a bale with one hen mallard decoy on the bale. Set up your blind and let the fun begin. Works better in the early mornings.

Whoever thought decoying grouse could be so much fun. Not much work for the dog, but a great morning experience. I try and take 1-2 birds this way and then get some breakfast. that way I can get a good walk in during late morning and the afternoon.

By the way, this tactic works great on Prairie Chickens as well.


----------



## Dick Monson

You are an unusual person and I'm not sure if I should go hunting with you. Would I have to bring waders?


----------



## always_outdoors

:rollin: No waders required.

Dick: I learned this from a couple of guys from Nebraska. That is how they shoot prairie chickens.

Here is the deal. I had a good covey of sharptails that would come out to feed every morning in this hayfield. Problem was I would try and get out of the vehicle and back onto posted land they would fly.

So one morning I beat them to the hayfield, set up the hen decoys on the ground (5 of them) and put on on top of the large haybale. I had two different coveys fly right in. unbelievable!!!

So every once in a while I gotta get the decoys out and my blind and do a little sharptail hunting.

I did this down in Napleon. See you can't get between me and my grouse hunting. They are the "cat's meow" in terms of off the frying pan. My MOST favorite bird at the table.

By the way, my supervisor laughed when I told him about this tactic until the morning he and his friend limited out just outside of Devils Lake.

I have been keeping this pretty secret, so don't tell anyone about this tactic. :wink:


----------



## lvmylabs

Sounds interesting, may have to give it a try. I am with you on grouse being a great tasting bird. I would have to say, I like them just as much as I do pheasants. Good luck guys, it won't be long now. The dogs are all ready starting to get antsy.


----------



## Canuck

I have quite frequently had sharptails come into my duck decoys in the early morning.

I agree....I love the taste of sharpies. Fortunately, I hunt with friends who don't care for the taste of them. I happily clean all the birds, fill out all their legal declarations turning their birds over to me, and happily take them home. Mmmm........ baked sharpie casserole!!


----------



## mburgess

I hunted the Mclusky area two years ago during the opener and we got into birds. Didn't limit out but was able to find some land to walk without running into posted sign after posted sign. That is decent sharptail country.


----------



## djleye

I have, on more than one occasion, had sharpies fly into the duck decoys in the morning. I always thought it was coincidence!!
That would be kinda fun to try.

How are you guys cooking them?? I have never had a sharpyail that comes close to as good as pheasant!!


----------



## lvmylabs

djleye,

An easy way is to take the breast meat (no bone) and marinade it in Zesty Italian Salad Dressing for a couple of hours. Then grill them like a steak. Saute a couple of portabella mushroom (sliced) with onions then place the mushroom/onion mixture on the bird topped of with a slice of pepperjack cheese. Makes a great sandwhich on a nice fall evening. Most or our grouse don't even make it to the freezer. We usually eat them the same night. Be sure not to overcook it though, you don't want to dry the meat out. I save the rest of the meat and bones to make soup stock.


----------

